# Humping



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Peanut is coming along well but she has developed a habit of pulling her bed around and humping it ??? She is 6 months old is this normal, may she be coming into season do your bitches do this ??

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Scarlet hasn't done that yet but she's only 3 months. Dexter did it a lot at about Peanut's age but he has stopped. It isn't a sexual thing but an attempt to show dominance. She's trying to show that she's the Alpha dog in your pack. With Dexter I would gently stop him from doing it and say "stop that" or "no" so that he knew he wasn't the Alpha. He eventually stopped doing it altogether.


----------

